# [request]clip name (pictures if possible)



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

It's called a teddybear clip. But since that refers to any poodle clip with hair on the face, you're going to have to be a lot more specific to help your groomer know what you want.

I attached a photo that I think is what you are thinking of?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Please check out the the Poodles that look like Doodles thread http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/20030-poodles-look-like-doodles.html - hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am a professional groomer. I would go in and talk to a few groomers and explain exactly what you want. What you want to look for is a groomer who will ask you specific questions like " show me with your fingers how long you want your dogs coat left" and " do you want a round head and face" "do you want poodle feet" 
If the groomer acts like they know everything but aren't willing to ask you a bunch a questions to get a feel for what YOU want, then move on. I've had plenty clients come in and say. I want a puppy clip, or I want a teddy bear clip, I want a poodle clip. Well, every groom shop has a different meaning to those names. Sometimes a puppy clip means. Shaved down to one length all over, when a true puppy clip means grown out long with some slight dig inning scissoring. A teddy bear clip can mean scissor round all over but could also mean take the body really short but leave the legs and head really poofy.

So when an owner comes in for the first time. I ask really specific questions and make sure I know exactly what the owner is trying to explain. Pictures are great too, but please don't bring in a picture of a Pomeranian in a teddy bear clip and ask the groomer to make your dog look just like the dog in the picture. Haha, no lie, I've seen that on countless occasions. It's flattering to know some people think we are that talented though. I once had a lady bring me in a matted cockapoo and a picture of a golden retriever puppy and I could not get it through her head that there was absolutely no way I could make her dog look like the dog in the picture because they were entirely different breeds. The coat was different, the body structures were different. Even the ears and muzzle were different..lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

And I ment a true puppy clip is left long with some defining scissoring.. I accidentally put dig inning.. Dumb auto correct..lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Actually, this is a true puppy clip, and the only clip that's actually named that in any breed.









When someone asks me for a puppy clip, I just ask them a lot of questions because it's so vague, normally it's just a fluffier clip.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am aware of that and that's what I was saying. I have a 14 1/2 week standard poodle who we are planning on showing, and she is in the true puppy clip. But I was talking about how vague it is and how it is commonly misrepresented in many groom shops. Some groom shops who use the word "puppy clip" really are putting dogs in a kennel clip


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

